

Ask HN: Looking for paypal alternative I could use for subscriptions. - ergo14


======
ch00ey
Here is a selection:

<http://www.recurly.com/>

<http://www.braintreepayments.com/services/recurring-billing>

<https://stripe.com/docs/subscriptions>

~~~
ergo14
As far as I can see those are only US companies :(

------
ergo14
My company is based in Eu/Poland, and I'm currently looking for a solution
that would allow me to process monthly subscriptions for my SaaS. So far only
moneybookers/skrill look like a realistic alternative that could work for
EU/US/Canada based customers.

------
plasma
A few other suggestions:

1) Use a payment gateway and write some billing software on your end to charge
the customer's card each month

2) Manual payment processing by hand for now (yuck!) :)

------
fastspring
SaaSy.com is all-inclusive.

------
iradik
chargify?

